# Expat research opportunity



## nataliet616

My name is Natalie R Thornberry. I am a doctoral candidate at Kent State University in Kent, Ohio, United States of America. 

I am asking for your cooperation in the completion of my dissertation, Counseling and Expatriate Adjustment. The purpose of my dissertation is to examine the Western expatriate adjustment to living and working in China and variables that contribute to the expatriate successful adjustment. Specifically, I am looking at the influence of counseling and mental health services on expatriate adjustment.

If you agree to participate in the research,click on the following link to an online survey, https://kent.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_bm6CM3hN9uTvl9H . You may pass on the link to anyone you think might participate. The survey contains questions you will answer about yourself and your experience living and working abroad. You are under no obligation to participate. Participation is completely voluntary and all collected information will be anonymous.

Again, the link is https://kent.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_bm6CM3hN9uTvl9H

I appreciate any help in completing my research and thank you for considering it.


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved your post to the Media & Research request section for you


----------



## nataliet616

Thank you. I must have missed that forum. I appreciate your help!


----------

